# Need help identifying this rifle please



## pseudoswitch (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi all,

I was hoping somebody could help me identify the rifle used by benicio tel toro's character in the movie 'the way of the gun'? I have a short clip from the movie showing the rifle here:

http://uk.geocities.com/pseudoswitch/wayofthegun_clip.avi

(The clip is encoded with the divx codec: http://www.divx.com)

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## pseudoswitch (Apr 16, 2003)

Just wanted to add these links to pictures of the rifle for users with slow connections:

http://uk.geocities.com/pseudoswitch/wayofthegun5.JPG

http://uk.geocities.com/pseudoswitch/wayofthegun80.JPG

http://uk.geocities.com/pseudoswitch/wayofthegun107.JPG

Cheers


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 16, 2003)

Wish I could help, but all the links are dead for me.

Cthulhu


----------



## Despairbear (Apr 17, 2003)

me too, sorry





Despair Bear


----------



## Tigerkrim (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pseudoswitch _
> *Hi all,
> 
> I was hoping somebody could help me identify the rifle used by benicio tel toro's character in the movie 'the way of the gun'? I have a short clip from the movie showing the rifle here:
> ...



Try this out!

http://www.angelfire.com/ky/SovietAndOthers/galil.html


----------



## pseudoswitch (Apr 17, 2003)

That's the one Tigerkrim....thanks alot


----------



## Tigerkrim (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pseudoswitch _
> *That's the one Tigerkrim....thanks alot  *



Not a problem!
:armed:


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 18, 2003)

yeah, thats a Galil made by IMI. but,  Springfield Armory here in the U.S.  makes one in .223 and .308 thats 3 times as reliable.


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> *yeah, thats a Galil made by IMI. but,  Springfield Armory here in the U.S.  makes one in .223 and .308 thats 3 times as reliable. *


.223 cal is 5.56mm


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *.223 cal is 5.56mm *


 and .308 is 7.62x54............


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> *and .308 is 7.62x54............ *


just clarifying caliber with what NATO uses


----------



## superdave (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> *and .308 is 7.62x54............ *





.308, is 7.62x51.


----------



## Richard S. (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdave _
> *.308, is 7.62x51. *


 .......i stand corrected......


----------

